

Shuttleworth: Python needs to focus on future - edw519
http://www.heise-online.co.uk/open/Shuttleworth-Python-needs-to-focus-on-future--/news/111534

======
dazzawazza
IMO PyPy is Python's best hope. PyPy can be used to make a new python runtime
that supports multiple cores more elegantly.

<http://codespeak.net/pypy/dist/pypy/doc/home.html>

------
vegashacker
"Python had missed a chance to in the ninties to become embedded in browsers,
an opportunity that went to JavaScript..."

I didn't know this. Does anyone have a reference?

~~~
greyman
I don't know about any serious efforts to embed python into browser, but the
point is valid. Due to recent Chrome developments, the bright future is with
Javascript.

------
andrewf
Sounds like he's taking a stab at Python's reticence over removing the Global
Interpreter Lock.

~~~
inklesspen
There's a branch of Python that removed the GIL. On single-threaded stuff,
it's slower than regular Python.

